# Please ID this guy



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks to me like it could be an Otopharynx Tetraspilus (Mloto Yellow Princess).


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

It has alot more blue than my yellow princess, but thats what it looks like to me also.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i feel the same way. Beautiful fish. How big?


----------



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

BurgerKing said:


> i feel the same way. Beautiful fish. How big?


about 8 inches. He has grown really quick I got him about 6-8 months ago and he was about 5 inches and was only just starting to show his colour

He is one of my favourites in the tank


----------

